# Daisy



## hrselady (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no clue what it is.. and the delivery was pretty much uneventful (except for me).. i was on the phone with the vet the whole time just encase.. lol He is use to that sort of thing though, he says I keep him laughing.

She laid down and in just about 1 minute pushed two times and I saw 2 little feet (phew)







I'm gonna skip the pics after that cause I was on the phone too and they aren't that great.. lol

now for the awww pics











ok gotta get these things going somehow











now for the front legs.. lol I'm up.. I'm up...






Wait for me!!!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 7, 2007)

Yiippee!!! I am so happy for you!! I was typing my reply on your other post as you were posting this one! :bgrin I am so glad everything went well and you have a healthy beautiful baby!! Congratulations to you and Daisy!!! Way to go Daisy!! :aktion033:


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh how awesome :aktion033: :aktion033: Way to go momma and check out those legs!!!!!!



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats! :aktion033: , look at thise LEGS :aktion033: , so glad everything went well...way to go Daisy :aktion033: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 7, 2007)

ok so go lift that tail!!! we wanna know if we have a new niece or a new nephew



:


----------



## jdomep (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL I didn't see this post because I "started a new topic" from the other post and wanted to make sure everyone saw the baby was here!!!


----------



## jayne (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! My momma donkey was very protective and wouldn't let me near the baby for a while, so I learned the sex of the baby (which we named Daisy, by the way!) by watching her pee!!

Jayne


----------



## mininik (Sep 7, 2007)

Adorable!



: Love the ears...


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 7, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Congrats to you and Daisy!! Absolutely precious baby



: Thanks to you and Daisy for giving us a good education in bags, foaling, etc. also!! :aktion033:  [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 7, 2007)

CONGRATS on a llittle cutie



: with some adorable long legs.



: Good job Daisy, and you for the really nice pictures. ...and now you can sleep again at night. Do we know if we have a little boy or girl yet? Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 7, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt] :bgrin



: Wasn't that the neatest experience in the world



: :aktion033: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Great Pics !!! He is a BIG boy



: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Daisy did a great job .... I am SOOOoooo Happy everything went well.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]You are truly blessed with being able to attend the birth ..... you could have a dozen more Donkey foalings and not be invited to any of them



: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]I am sure Daisy found comfort with you being there



: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Did ya get the cord soaked? [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]lol...when my little George was born I think I iodined his penis .... ouch!!![/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]Be careful



[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Sep 7, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> [SIZE=12pt] :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! How do you know it's a boy?? I didn't see where she said she found out


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 7, 2007)

jdomep said:


> JumpinJackFarm said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=12pt] :bgrin
> ...


LOL...Julie...he just looks like a boy

Hay...you're an expert on boys



: doesn't he look like one to you?

*speaking of boys...I was just thinking of you earlier today and was wondering where your boys 1st day of school pics were ??



:


----------



## bpotze (Sep 7, 2007)

Finally!!! And CONGRATS....that baby is soooo cute with some very long legs...

Becky


----------



## hrselady (Sep 7, 2007)

ITS A GIRL !!!! :aktion033: (waited around till she had to go) No names yet but I want it to be a play on that little spot above her nose..


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congrats on your lil Girl :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

She is a majestic beauty..... so grown up looking already



:

Isn't it fun watching the playfulness...

and learning about "how" much they really DO know as soon as they are born?

It amazes me every time


----------



## jdomep (Sep 8, 2007)

:aktion033: I love the spot above her nose - how cute



:

I ran "spot" through thesaurus and got...

atom, blemish, blot, blotch, daub, discoloration, dollop, dram, drop, flaw, iota, jot, little bit, mite, molecule, mote, nip, particle, pimple, pinch, shot, smidgen, smudge, snort, speck, stain, taint, whit 

I like Smidgen and Smudge



:


----------



## hrselady (Sep 8, 2007)

Whoever said it was a boy.. was right :new_shocked: We are definately a boy today!!! My daughter came running in this morning said.. hurry get out here, her umbilical cord is swollen and you see it one minute then not the next.... Well needless to say.. it wasn't the umbilical cord at all.. lol We have a future gelding



:


----------



## RNR (Sep 8, 2007)

COngrats!! !!

I know how that what is the baby mistake can be made we had baby goats last year when I was not home on the phone they were telling me about the new baby boys I went out picked them up and they were girls!!

Again Congrats on him!

RNR


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 8, 2007)

hrselady said:


> Whoever said it was a boy.. was right :new_shocked: We are definately a boy today!!! My daughter came running in this morning said.. hurry get out here, her umbilical cord is swollen and you see it one minute then not the next.... Well needless to say.. it wasn't the umbilical cord at all.. lol We have a future gelding
> 
> 
> 
> :


:bgrin LOL ....Congrats on your Boy :aktion033:

To me he looked like a boy



:

he is so BIG and mature looking..

he looks like he is a month old ...lol!

*Did you "Iodine" the Penis ??



: ~ Teri


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 8, 2007)

*Beautiful!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!*


----------



## hrselady (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't been able to iodine anything :no: She tries to kill us when we go in there with her.. or if the baby tries to come to us at the fence. I'm sooo hoping she will calm down.




:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh My ? Mendy I don't know what to tell you about a fiesty Mom??



:



:

I can't imagine?

Were you able to inspect the placenta??

was it intact? she could be b*tchy because of her retaining a bit and having "maybe"? an infection and not feeling good??

it is just a thought ..... I don't want to scare you, just something to think about

**try to bond with that baby the best you can .... you are going to have to work extra hard at since Mom is so nervous. I am sure others here have had a similiar problem and well throw in some ideas.

Don't give up on the baby....it is so natural for a newborn to be curious and NOT fear people...don't miss this chance


----------



## jayne (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh Mendy!

I know EXACTLY what's going on in your mind now. My momma donk wouldn't let us near the baby for THREE WEEKS. I can say that now, but at the time I was thinking, "obviously I shouldn't own donkeys as I don't know WHAT to do!!" "Was momma going to teach her to always be wary of people?" "What if one of them needs medical attention?" I couldn't iodine the navel either. I was sure she was going to die (but she's always been healthy as a horse!) due to my neglect. No joke, I even put momma and the baby up for sale on dreamhorse imploring someone who knew how to deal with mommas and babies to rescue me/us.

Good thing no one took me up on the offer, because something clicked at 3 weeks where momma let baby walk up to me and from there it was a giant love fest. I got baby haltered, checked her all over, got her used to me handling her all over (even her tiny little udder) and even got her picking up ALL of her feet. And all this took a grand total of 2 days. No kidding. I was so worried that she was ruined because I couldn't do all those new foal things I was supposed to be doing.

The bottom line is that once momma relaxes and lets the baby approach you, you will totally catch up with everything you missed, and it'll happen fast. I started taking a lawn chair out in their field and just read my book. Well, I think they were wrong when they said 'curiosity killed the cat' because surely donkeys are worse!

She's 14 months old now and we're having to re-learn leading as just lately she thinks she knows better than me, but just a couple days and she's walking nice again. I liken it to a little teenager pushing her boundaries a little.

Here's our little Daisy, obviously once we were able to handle her. She loves her 'dad'.






Here's some serious long legs like your boy (this was the day she was born, plus you can see she's standard size):






Jayne (that's her silly mug in my avatar too)


----------

